# Spring washers



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Have you guys/gals seen this? Looks like a good idea. I've been wrapping mine with teflon tape.

Router accessories 2


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

They work great but you can use a thin O-Ring the same way and it's only 25 cents the norm..or less.. ACE hardware..  the teflon tape can be a PITA. you can use a small rubber band the same way but it can be a PITA also..

=========



pkni said:


> Have you guys/gals seen this? Looks like a good idea. I've been wrapping mine with teflon tape.
> 
> Router accessories 2


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I use an "O" ring, no problems.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

If you decide upon this route, the spring washers are available at most hardware/home centers... and are a LOT cheaper there.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

They do seem a bit expensive, especially from MLCS who often give value for money.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

BrianS said:


> If you decide upon this route, the spring washers are available at most hardware/home centers... and are a LOT cheaper there.


+ 1 on being cheaper elsewhere. I got a set from peachtree, same price and they do work very well, also easier to install than the o-ring route. At 6 bucks a pair though...... :sad:
Haven't got any locally that I could find so I bit the bullet on them and am well satisfied. Soon as I can get to a more metropolitan area and can find them will be picking up a few more though.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

jschaben said:


> + 1 on being cheaper elsewhere. I got a set from peachtree, same price and they do work very well, also easier to install than the o-ring route. At 6 bucks a pair though...... :sad:
> Haven't got any locally that I could find so I bit the bullet on them and am well satisfied. Soon as I can get to a more metropolitan area and can find them will be picking up a few more though.


Being the mechanical genius that I am,:haha:, I had no idea about the washers being available elsewhere. In my area there is an ACE, a NAPA and a Car Quest. If I can't find them there, it's 120 mi. to Phoenix. :angry: So John, looks like we're in the same boat.

Thanks for the heads up, Brian. 
And BobJ, you are right about the PITA!


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just one note I forgot to mention... I did find them pretty cheap once on either amazon or eBay but minimum order was 1,000


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

But just think John.. You'd have spares that way! :jester::jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

That's why they call them JC rings,,,JC where did it go  just like Snap-Rings.

===


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I have a brand new, never used package of 2 spring rings. I think I got them PeachTree. Bj pointed them out to me at the time. However, the problem I was having was solved AFTER they arrived at my door step. Go figure that. :haha: The price, if you get them from MLCS, can't be beat.... who's gonna complain about free shipping??? For the price, you've spent that just in the trip into town. :yes4:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> I have a brand new, never used package of 2 spring rings. I think I got them PeachTree. Bj pointed them out to me at the time. However, the problem I was having was solved AFTER they arrived at my door step. Go figure that. :haha: The price, if you get them from MLCS, can't be beat.... who's gonna complain about free shipping??? For the price, you've spent that just in the trip into town. :yes4:


Well, I gotta go get the Champagne, anyway!:dance3:


----------

